# CPC Exam 12/14/2013



## Kayla42390 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just took the CPC exam on Saturday and feel okay about it. I didn't find the test too difficult and I finished an hour early. I think is psyched myself out reading so many things about the exam and how hard and intimidating it is!!! Now I need to wait it out for my results.

Does anyone know when I should see my results posted online? God, I hope I didn't fail! 

I did the practice exams and was scoring anywhere between 65-82% 
I do cardiology coding for a physician's office inside a hospital
I've taken A+P and Med Term. 

Do you think I did okay????

Thanks!
Kayla


----------



## camiller64 (Dec 18, 2013)

I took mine on 12/14/13 and I'm still waiting on my results.  Last time I took it on a Saturday and knew my results by Wednesday.  I'm sure you did well.  I on the other hand don't feel good about mine.  I passed the first time with an 83.  Hopefully I passed this one too.  

Good luck,
Cindy


----------



## kaeleya (Dec 18, 2013)

Kayla, I took my exam as well in Charleston. I wonder if we were in the same place. I have been stocking the results page as well. Good luck.


----------



## cristemelton (Dec 18, 2013)

*CPC exam*

I tooked mine in New Orleans, La, and PASSED!!!!!!! with a 70% recieved results on Tuesday morning. I didn't find it to hard, so I'm shock I recieved a 70%, but a pass is a pass


----------



## jamesrtaylor (Dec 19, 2013)

I sat for the exam in Glendale, AZ on the 14th as well and found out last night that I passed with a 74%!
I took an online course and finished it last November and hadn't really used any of the information since. Crammed in the Blitz the week before the exam and didn't get around to taking any practice exams.


----------



## kycats (Dec 19, 2013)

*CPC Exam*

I also took my CPC Exam on Saturday 12/14/13 and I got my results today and PASSED!  I was so excited. It's all about the guidelines. Never give up! Never Give up!

GoBigBlue
Kentucky Wildcats!


----------



## mrsjehu (Dec 23, 2013)

*I Passed Also!*

I took my CPC on the 14th in Meridian, Idaho. The results were posted Tuesday night. Must have been s good test day. I also passed, first  try.


----------



## lblanton (Dec 23, 2013)

I also took the exam on 12/14 and still do not have the results. Am i the only one who hasn't received them yet?


----------



## mrsjehu (Dec 23, 2013)

*on website*

Did you look on the AAPC website. Under my purchases/receipts. Then click the exam place. Your results will be there.


----------



## brow3848 (Dec 31, 2013)

you can also tell by the letters after your name, if you see the new letters then you passed


----------



## TabithaYovino (Jun 7, 2014)

*waiting for results..*

For all of you who posted that you had taken the test this past December... how long did it take for the results to show?? 

I took my exam 5/31/14 and at least 2 people have already found out if they had passed/failed. I am STILL waiting **NOT so patiently**. 

The results area has gone from "in transit" to "received" to "grading" and now has been on "grading for over 2 days... any ideas on how long it generally takes?? Thanks! =)


----------



## ashley.young@bcbsks.com (Jul 24, 2014)

*Also have 'grading' status*

Everyone except for me has found out their results and mine still says 'grading', which changed this morning from 'received'. I'm wondering if it's a system problem or some of my bubbles weren't filled in properly. How long did it take to finally change from 'graded'??


----------



## carla1.thomas@gmail.com (Sep 29, 2014)

*waiting for results*

So, how long was it before you finally found out your results? Did you pass? I took the test on 9/20/14, and it finally said "grading" last Thursday. It is now Monday night, and it still says "grading" when I log in. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------

